# Mission Craze



## the critter (Feb 15, 2008)

We sell the mission craze's at the shop I work at. Great bow, though they are predominantly a youth and womens bow we have sold some to adult men.

The reason they are not considered an adult or mens bow is because of it lack of efficiency that other adult bows tend to have. Most adult bows have an IBO speed of 330fps plus, whereas the craze is only 306fps. The only reason its like that is because in order to make a bow that adjustable you have to sacrifice some tighter tolerances that usually led to more speed and efficiency. That being said, the bow is still a shooter.

Another reason is its range of adjustability. Adult males that are looking for a bow for the most part are down growing, so the need for an easy Draw length adjustment isn't there. Also if they have been shooting a while, they are not worrying with building their muscles anymore to pull higher draw weights. Bows with 10-15lb ranges are okay with them. So the need for 50lbs of adjustment is out also.

So basically, the Mission Craze is an awesome starter bow for somebody still growing or just getting into archery. It will work for people already grown and involved in the sport, but there are more efficient options out there.

Hope I could help.


----------



## African Archer (Jan 3, 2011)

Ye i think i get you, the price is so little tho for what you get, its a hard deal to beat, i shoot an old bear saco bullet, and am looking to upgrade, there are so many options
out there , its hard to choose whats best, i no everyone would say shoot them and then decide, but thats no so easy in SA, So buying a bow is more about knowledge and
what you are looking for in a bow, and then it is as we say here, ( TA TA MA CHANCE ) Thanks for your input tho Critter, been helpful.


----------



## the critter (Feb 15, 2008)

Glad I could help, I think the mission line is the most underated line in the archery industry. Low price and plenty good enough killers. I sold a couple of craze's to some guys this year that are going to hunt whitetail's locally with them this next year. Their comment was "I don't care how fast it shoots, it will shoot through a deer." Which really, is one of the best ways to look at it.

Dollar wise, no doubt the mission's are the best buy on the market. I dont know much about SA but the Craze will do fine on probably all plains game.


----------



## VAHUNTER01 (Dec 6, 2010)

i just bought my wife A Craze today. it is one sweet little shooter!!! she has been shooting a Razor Edge but the lack of a valley and 65% letoff was killing her. the Craze is faster set on 34# than the Razor was on 40#. great bow at a great price


----------



## African Archer (Jan 3, 2011)

What do you think the max distanse would be to the first pin on a sight, i walk and stalk, not keen on blinds and carrying range finders, im just trying to establish what the bows tregectry might be like, sorry for spelling


----------



## cyclepath (Jul 1, 2009)

You can set the top pin where ever you want. If you want to sight it in at 20 yards or 30 yards or what ever you want is up to you. My friend bought a craze last year after having problems with his alpine. It really is a sweet shooting bow. For the price of the bow compared to other bows that cost 2 or 3 times more it really is a great bow, plus the bow is made by mathews so it is not just some cheep bow company. Unless you are trying to impress your friends with a 1000 dollar bow that has an ibo speed of 350 fps the craze will do the job. Many bows with high ibo speeds don't even come close to 300 fps. For the price of the bow you could set it up nicely. I would spend the extra money on some quality arrows. JMO


----------



## African Archer (Jan 3, 2011)

I'm pretty sold on the craze, i like the short axle to axle distance, no getting stuck in the bushes when walk and stalking. What i was asking with the previous question is , at what distance do you think the arrow would fly flat at before it started to drop, i understand sight set up
but im wondering if i could set the sight at say 40ft for example and be able to hit the target point from there all the way back to say 10ft and still hit that same point with the same pin. I would think arrow speed has allot to do with it as well as weight. Does anyone no of any software which would be able to work things like this out ?


----------



## the critter (Feb 15, 2008)

Buddy I wish I could answer your question on trajectory but I cannot. The distance between your pins actually has less to do with speed than what people think. It has alot to do with peep heigth, and how close your sight is to your bow.

Usually the higher your peep sight, and the closer your sight sits to the bow pulls your pins closer together.


----------



## cdrewferd (Feb 11, 2011)

I may have to grab this bow. I'm looking for a starter that I can shoot for a couple years. The low entry price is nice, but the adjustability is awesome. Now to price out accessories.


----------



## gdcpony (Oct 16, 2007)

Not to hijack, but does anyone know how much the anodized ones are going for? My wife tried one and loves it, but she wants it in the "blueberry" color. No one will give her a price on the target colors though and mission isn't answering emails about it.


----------



## richwrench (Jan 19, 2011)

I'm a 47 year old man, 5'10" 220 lbs who just bought a Craze for deer/hog hunting in central & south Florida. My last bow was an old Fred Bear Blacktail hunter from about 1979. I love the short axle of the Craze & am shooting a 29" draw at 63#. I noticed that it is being marketed as a young mans or womans bow, but it meets my specs perfectly. It's strong, incredibly fast, (306 is NOT slow), super quiet & made by Mathews - they don't put out junk! I bought every single component except for my Muzzy 100 broadheads that I already had, including a Plano case for $640 US dollars from Britton's Archery in Tarpon Springs FL. I'm shooting tight groups on my top pin which is my 0-20 (haven't got to the other 2 pins yet) quieter & faster than I ever imagined. I'm no expert, but this average guy highly recommends this bow and the shop that sold it!!!


----------



## richwrench (Jan 19, 2011)

gdcpony said:


> Not to hijack, but does anyone know how much the anodized ones are going for? My wife tried one and loves it, but she wants it in the "blueberry" color. No one will give her a price on the target colors though and mission isn't answering emails about it.


Check out Britton's Archery online - he just sold a blueberry special order bow last week. I think he said it was an extra $120, but don't quote me on that. He CAN & HAS gotten them for people before. His daughters are avid shooters & he is a very family oriented man.


----------



## 22jdub (Feb 22, 2006)

Take a look at the hoyt rampage xt, may be one worth considering. 32" at a 323 ibo and $599. It's a shooter


----------



## the critter (Feb 15, 2008)

gdcpony said:


> Not to hijack, but does anyone know how much the anodized ones are going for? My wife tried one and loves it, but she wants it in the "blueberry" color. No one will give her a price on the target colors though and mission isn't answering emails about it.


Man, we do zero upcharge for colors on the mission bows...because you cant get anodizations on them, they are all either powder coated or dipped.


----------



## Jarocal (Feb 21, 2010)

gdcpony said:


> Not to hijack, but does anyone know how much the anodized ones are going for? My wife tried one and loves it, but she wants it in the "blueberry" color. No one will give her a price on the target colors though and mission isn't answering emails about it.


Send it to lee martin (hytek Koatings) and have him dip it the color she wants. Just member search for him on here.


----------



## the critter (Feb 15, 2008)

Jarocal said:


> Send it to lee martin (hytek Koatings) and have him dip it the color she wants. Just member search for him on here.


Lee does great work, problem is that coatings like that void the warranty.


----------



## African Archer (Jan 3, 2011)

I recently read a review on the mission craze, I respect the auther veiws due to the fact that he is so pedantic with his testing. He has rated the craze at about 299 ft a second with a 400 gr arrow, with about 81 foot/ pd of KE. that is a hell of alot of power for a small bow. If it is as nice to shoot as everyone is saying, it is a shooter of note.
Just thought id pass on the info.


----------



## melloyello (Feb 22, 2011)

the critter said:


> We sell the mission craze's at the shop I work at. Great bow, though they are predominantly a youth and womens bow we have sold some to adult men.
> 
> Another reason is its range of adjustability. Adult males that are looking for a bow for the most part are down growing, so the need for an easy Draw length adjustment isn't there. Also if they have been shooting a while, they are not worrying with building their muscles anymore to pull higher draw weights. Bows with 10-15lb ranges are okay with them. So the need for 50lbs of adjustment is out also.
> Hope I could help.


But, if that man had a child that would soon be getting into the sport (say in a couple of years) he could tune the bow down to suit the child and then said man could upgrade to whatever is the latest and greatest if he wanted. Or if he wanted to sell it in a couple of years he has an easier sale due to the versatility of the bow. I think the Craze is a win win for just about anyone. 
I plan on trying one out in the next week. The only thing that would keep my from buying it is the accuracy. If it's not up to snuff I don't want it. As far as all the specs like weight, height, adjustment, etc it's for me.


----------



## bgbrown (Mar 10, 2009)

the critter said:


> Man, we do zero upcharge for colors on the mission bows...because you cant get anodizations on them, they are all either powder coated or dipped.


You can get them in Black Cherry or Blueberry Anodized and they are normally a $75 dollar upcharge.


----------



## Shawnneefl (Jan 19, 2011)

BG is correct! Craze damn good bow the wife and son both shoot them! As for someone mentioning Brittons sorry don't like to disrespect but me and many others had a very bad experience there. If your not shooting a Mathews your blown off! I ended up at arrowhead in Tampa and hands down standup people and damn good deals! Must mean something when they are the top sellers in their class!


----------



## bosbeer (Oct 10, 2011)

I,ve been shooting the old PSE stinger NI, very nice, just bought a mission craze, light, "soft" easy to shoot, quite. I actually prefer it to my larger bow. In fact i believe the "craze" is an excellent bow. Short in the bush, no hang ups on bush when stalking. I,m drawing 29" @ 65lbs. Find it quick enough.Does 20 extra ft/ps really make a difference over 30yds.It was going to be my back up bow, now i,m not so sure, it could be my primary.


----------

